# My bucks son



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

His little guy doesn't belong to me but my buck fathered him and he is just do cute I had to share


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Awww...he's very cute


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

What a doll! I love his face!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Awww, he is so cute! I really like his spots, too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

he's so cute! I love the spot in his nose!


----------

